# TUMS for calcium



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Okay, TUMS is good for getting calcium. But what's the best way to dose and how often? I have TUMS extra strength 750 mg of calcium carbonate. I have three sickly birds, two eat on their own and calcium grit is supplied. With the TUMS, can/should it be broken down and spooned in as I do with the grain on the one I hand feed? Should it be a whole TUM, half TUM or what? Once a day, twice daily? If it's to be disolved in water and syringed into the pigeon...should it be all at one time?
I feel like I a dummy asking but when I'm dealing with a life, I do not want to do any harm.
I had done a search, but still unsure.

Thanks.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Another alternative is using cuttle bone, take off the hard backing with a knife then chop/grind the "spongy" white part and it will turn into a fine powder which can be mixed with water and tubed into the crop of the bird.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Oyster shell tabs would work better . And if its young birds. Pigeons. A small amount of grit will aid in digesting the grain. And if it is osyster shell grit you have you calcium.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Although TUMS are convenient, they are an antacid. Calcium is best absorbed in an acid environment, so grit or cuttlebone would be better. My birds really seem to like the pickstones and pickpots, which contain a variety of necessary minerals.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

TUMS is one of Ray's home remedies, so I have e-mailed him to contact you about it.

I prefer liquid calcium to using sources like oyster shell and cuttlebone when it is an emergency, because it can be absorbed and do its job quicker.


Cynthia


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I had tried several pet stores for calcium, liquid or otherwise with zero success. As I am without a vehicle for a good week I am trying to get calcium into this little guy quickly (see drooping head post). I have been hand feeding him and including a bit of oyster grit. ( no improvement with drooping head)
It was because I had seen a few posts referring to giving TUMS for calcium and since I have that, I was trying to find the dosage and how to administer.

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Calciquid Calcium Gluconate Liquid*

Jules,

If this is an emergency you can get the above item at Siegels pigeon supplies. It is quickly absorbed. It is great for emergencies. They have a website, and ship anywhere in the U.S.

Once the calcium reserves are restored then you can try the pick cake, as I have great results with it. 

Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Calcium Glutinate*

You can never anticipate when it will be needed  

I just checked for newly layed eggs and found that Foxy Lady had layed one without a shell! There is plenty of grit available in the aviary and John puts extra mineral blocks for the pigeons to peck at.


I have given her extra calcium by drops and just hope that the next egg (if there is one) will not cause problems. Needless to say I am worried sick.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cynthia, 

You take such good care of your birds that it's hard to believe your hen could have a calcium defiency. My five year old hen also had a problem for several months - sometimes there was a membrane but no shell, sometimes just the yolk and albumen. The vet ran a full blood panel ($75) which showed plenty of calcium, etc.. He suspected an internal infection which antibiotics seem to have cleared up. She had two normal eggs last month (great sigh of relief!).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Teri, all my other hens are laying healthy eggs and Foxy isn't slow to claim her share of grit and minerals. I will try the antibiotics.

Cynthia


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

The pigeons I have are feral and although I have quite a few I know "most" of them. They must however either tell their friends or there must be a sign that they've posted somewhere that says; *"Hungry, sick, injured or just in need of some good loving? ...Go to this address"*
I say this because many of the injured or sicks ones I get are not familiar.
The little guy is no better... his head droops almost to the ground. He can lift it; as he does when I take him out for his feeding. I am without a vehicle right now so I am really struggling with what else I can do over the next few days.

Julianne


----------

